# ASVHH raus aus DAFV - DAFV nimmt scheinbar Klein-, Splitter- und Bezirksverbände auf!



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*ASVHH raus aus DAFV - DAFV nimmt nun scheinbar auch Klein-, Kleinst-, Splitter- und Bezirksverbände auf​*Kommentar


Der DAFV hat eine "Infomail" geschickt, in der er informiert, dass Schleswig Holstein seine Kündigung zurückgezogen habe,  und dass Baden-Württemberg einen Antrag zur erneuten Aufnahme in den DAFV gestellt habe.

Das war ja alles lange bekannt und haben wir alles berichtet. 

Ebenso wie die ganzen Kündigungen beim DAFV bekannt waren (Sachsen, AGSB, Polizeiverband, Niedersachsen, Rheinland Pfalz ex -VDSF und RLP- ex- DAV, etc.), die ab 2017 wirksam werden!
Die aber (natürlich..) NICHT erwähnt wurden und darüber auch nicht informiert wurde vom DAFV in der Mail.

*AKTUELL zu Kündigungen beim DAFV:*
Gestern nacht (09.12. 2016) hat der Hamburger Verband, ASVHH, eine ausserordentliche HV gehabt. 
Satzungsänderung und Kündigung beim DAFV wurde mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4605238#post4605238

*Damals, der DSAV....*
Jeder erinnert sich noch an die Aufnahme des DSAV und den Rauswurf im darauf folgenden Jahr, damit Weser-Ems im DAFV bleiben kann (wir berichteten). 

Ob der DSAV überhaupt mal Beiträge gezahlt hat, wieso der ohne Kündigungsfrist rausdurfte, ob der überhaupt schon raus ist (in der Liste der Landesverbände steht er noch) und in wie weit es vielleicht Untreue sein könnte, wenn der DSAV ohne Zahlung von Beiträgen und ohne Kündigungsfrist wieder entlassen wurde, das ist bisher alles noch nicht bekannt und scheint auch die Funktionäre und Delegoerte nder Landesverbände in keinster Qeise zu interessieren - auf der HV wurde jedenfalls nicht nachgefragt..


Nun scheint aber der DAFV nix aus der Sache damals gelernt zu haben, obwohl damals schon sehr kontrovers diskutiert wurde, ob man solche Klein-, Kleinst-, Spezial- und Splitterverbände in den DAFV aufnehmen solle.

Da ja auch in der Satzung des DAFV steht, dass eigentlich nur Landes- und Spezialverbände Mitglieder sein können.

*Was ist ein Laandesverband nach Sicht des DAFV?*
Auch wenn der DAFV die Landesverbände etwas anders als normal definiert in seiner Satzung (§4).

Das könnten auch "Verbände, deren Organisationsbereich ein Bundesland oder Teile davon umfasst" oder "überregionale Spezialverbände" sein..
Nur ist damit sicherlich nur mit äußerstem Strapazieren guten Willens abzuleiten, dass man nun z. B. Bezirksverbände eines Landesverbandes als eigenständige Mitglieder  aufnehmen können sollte im DAFV.

Die Verzweiflung anhand der vielen Kündigungen muss jetzt beim DAFV schon groß sein, wenn so freudig über Aufnahmeanträge obskurer Kleinverbände und von Bezirksverbänden bestehender Landesverbände "informiert" wird - also scheinbar auch  ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, die auch aufzunehmen.







*Zur Info, laut unserer bisherigen Recherchen:*
Der Angel-Fischerei-Verband Rheinland-Pfalz ist ein Verein, der bei der Fischer-Union-West e.V (Ex-DAV-LV RLP) gekündigt hat/rausgeflogen ist und sich in Landesverband umbenannt hat, ca 200 Mitglieder.

Der Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Rheinhessen ist scheinbar auch nur ein umbenannter Verein laut eigener Seite (http://www.landesfischereiverband-rheinland-rheinhessen.de/home.html) 

Und die beiden Bezirksverbände des Landesfischereiverband Rheinland-Pfalz e.V., die sich um Aufnahme beworben haben (ob die dann beim Landesfischereiverband gekündigt haben??), Bezirksverband Rheinhessen und Bezirkssportfischerverband Koblenz. 

Da steht laut Informanten bei all den Genannnten das Casting im Vordergrund oder vor dem Angeln, zumindest in den oberen Etagen.
Weswegen die unbedingt im DAFV bleiben wollten, wohl um weiter zu Casting-Wettkämpfen zu können und das finanziert zu bekommen. 

Und nun z. B. die Bezirksverbände gegen den Mehrheitsbeschluss des eigenen Landesverbandes versuchen, wieder da rein zu kommen in den DAFV. 
Ob das überhaupt geht, einen Bezirksverband eines Landesverbandes wie Koblenz oder Rheinhessen als eigenen Landesverband zu kennzeichnen um den so im DAFV aufnehmen zu können, da bin ich mal gespannt.

Warum überhaupt darüber verhandelt wird und versucht, die Landesverbandsdefinition zu verbiegen, wenn in der DAFV-Satzung steht, dass nur Landesverbände aufgenommen werden können, zeigt die Not des DAFV ..

Gespannt sein darf man da, in wie weit sich das die richtigen Landesverbände gefallen lassen werden, die im DAFV (noch) organisiert sind.

Oder ob die wie bisher in bewährter Tradition weiterhin eben einfach alles abnicken, nun auch als Landesverbände umbenannte Vereine und Bezirksverbände als Mitglieder des DAFV...


*ANGEBLICH: *
Der Bezirksverband Koblenz soll eine Zusage haben, aufgenommen zu werden beim DAFV.
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da das ja erst laut Schreiben im DAFV abgestimmt werden soll im Präsidium.

Halte das eher für ne Latrinenparole, nur der Vollständigkeit halber....

*TIPP an Landesverbände, die noch um DAFV sind, zum Geld und Nerven sparen:*
_Sollte der DAFV tatsächlich nun Bezirksverbände, also eine Gliederung eines Landesverbandes, als eigenständiges Mitglied aufnehmen, würde ich als Landesverband sofort einen Extraverband innerhalb des Landesverbandes gründen. 
Und da diejenigen innerhalb des Landesverbandes sammeln, die den DAFV bezahlen wollen.
Dann selber mit dem Landesverband beim DAFV kündigen und nur die LV-Gliederung beim DAFV belassen bzw. aufnehmen lasen.
Denn wenn ein Landesverband seine Mitglieder fragen würde, wer wirklich den DAFV so bezahlen will, wenn mans nicht muss, das würde wohl eindeutig ausfallen. 
Und die paar, die diesen DAFV wollen, könenn trozdem drin bleiben - win-win für den LV.

*So kann man als Landesverband richtig viel Kohle sparen und raus aus dem DAFV  - und das ohne dabei die verprellen zu müssen, welche (aus welchem Grund auch immer) im DAFV bleiben wollen..*_


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ASVHH raus aus DAFV - DAFV nimmt scheinbar Klein-, Splitter- und Bezirksverbände*

Wenn ein Landesverband eine Entscheidung per Mitgliederbeschluss trifft, im DAFV bleiben, raus gehen, wieder eintreten, gibt es immer Vereine, die anderer Ansicht sind, nur ein Teil tritt darauf hin aus dem Landesverband aus.

Ausser in BaWü, die sich aus vielen Gründen im freien Selbstauflösungsprozess befinden, ist & war das immer so.

Wenn nun der DAFV in den Ländern hemmungslos "wildert", neue, kleine Splitter-Landesverbände entstehen, die die landespolitische Bedeutzung von LVs massiv schwächen,
kann das nicht im Sinne delbst der DAFV-treuesten Landesverbände sein.
Vielleicht kriegen die so jetzt endlich mit, dass der DAFV für den Selbsterhalt bereit ist, jederzeit überall verbrannte Erde zu hinterlassen.
Reaktionen dürften interessant sein.


Und zu "Latrinenparolen":
Wir befinden uns längst inmitten einer Latrine mit dem DAFV.
Alles ist möglich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: ASVHH raus aus DAFV - DAFV nimmt scheinbar Klein-, Splitter- und Bezirksverbände*

naja, es heisst im Schreiben, dass das "Präsidium über die Anträge unter Berücksichtigung der Satzung zeitnah entscheiden und berichten werde"...

Das bedeutet eben zumindest, dass die das ernsthaft überlegen und nicht gleich abbügeln..

Wem das noch nicht genug zu denken gibt......

Aber weisst Du, kati, nur weil Du das begreifst:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn nun der DAFV in den Ländern hemmungslos "wildert", neue, kleine Splitter-Landesverbände entstehen, die die landespolitische Bedeutzung von LVs massiv schwächen,
> kann das nicht im Sinne delbst der DAFV-treuesten Landesverbände sein.
> Vielleicht kriegen die so jetzt endlich mit, dass der DAFV für den Selbsterhalt bereit ist, jederzeit überall verbrannte Erde zu hinterlassen.


kannst Du nicht davon ausgehen, dass dies auch Funktionäre und Delegierte der den DAFV immer noch unterstützenden Verbände das begreifen...

Denn dass diese Helden der Gehirnakrobatik eine ganz eigene Sicht auf die Welt, die Dinge und den DAFV haben, die nicht immer unbedingt zwangsläufig mit dem korrelieren muss, was andere Realität nennen, das sollte sich schon daraus ableiten, was die in nun fast 4 Jahren (und dem kommenden 5. Jahr, dann so langsam sinds 10 Mio....) an Beiträgen dem DAFV  - für nix - hingeschmissen haben. 

Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, solange die zu ner Versammlung dürfen und das bezahlt wird, machen die alles mit und nicken alles ab...

Aber das ist natürlich nur ein unbewiesener Eindruck.......


----------

